# Adult locusts



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

Is it true that adult locusts can bite?
I got told yes a few weeks ago and had a mass escape of about 6 in my sitting room yesterday...I was sreaming like a baby trying to catch them (no man in the house to catch them for me lol)


----------



## titch (Aug 9, 2006)

Yeah they can! I don't use them anymore though as i can't pick them up with my finger's! *shudder* They could have gone under your sofa if you aint got them all but seeing as their adult's they won't live that long.


----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for that Titch but I got them all!! I was thinking about just letting the cats in to hunt them down for me lol but thought 'no be a brave girl and get them caught'
I hate using them but Stumpy loves them.
I was trying to transfer them from the tub they come in to a bigger one, think I might just leave them in the original tub from now on.


----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

I openind the tub this morning to give Stumpy his daily allowance of them and they were all sitting together looking at me I am sure they were working out how they could eat me yuk!!!


----------



## Mez-sez (Jul 15, 2007)

lol make sure none escape and lay eggs :eek4: lol we had some crickets that gave birth in one of our vivs XD unlucky b***ards lasted 2 mins after they where walking. my two females had a baby feast XD


----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

Now your giving me nightmares!! :grin1:


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i know how you feel i hate the adult locust i transfer mine from the little tub into a large one to breed them i dont mind the babys but one jumped at me i started to panic my sister was shouting to me to calm down lol and i got that one in and 2 more jumped out but i was lucky i had big yellow rubber gloves on i cant put my hand in there without the gloves lol


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

i think locusts are kinda cute :grin1:


----------



## fastbaz (Aug 12, 2007)

they can nip u but we use the size slightly smaller than the largest and they can be mean they escape out of the tub sometimes and we have to hunt them down.. my son lost 1 in his room next morning got up to go to school called us and there was alocust crawling over the back of his head,, it had hidden in his blazer overnight quite funny really caught it and gave it to one of the beardies as a snack..:lol2:


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

moonlight said:


> a mass escape of about 6


:lol2::lol2: Sorry - this sounded so funny to me!




tokay said:


> i think locusts are kinda cute :grin1:


So do I - I prefer locusts to anything - give me crickets now and I'm a real wimp


----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

To me that was a mass escape! especially as they were adults, trying to keep an eye on where they all were...the younger ones I dont mind (they are kinda cute)just the fact that the adult ones *bite..*I was shaking like a leaf trying to pick them up by their wings so they couldn't get me 
:lol2:


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

ok im not taking them gloves off i think ill feed them all to my lizard 2morrow lol


----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

What size locusts do you have Zoe?
Apparently its only the adult ones that bite.
Has anyone actually been bitten by one?
What does it feel like?
Am I just being a wuss being so scared of them lol?


----------



## pokerplayer (Jul 22, 2007)

can the small locusts bite you?
i prefer locusts to crickets cos they are slower and easier to catch. i wont have to use adult locust anyway with a leo, but was thinking about keeping a few back to watch them grow and keep as pets. how painful is the bite?


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Well I mainly only ever have adults (others being too small for my monitor) and have let them walk all over my fingers. Only thing that happens sometimes is I get pricked by their back legs.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I handle them pretty much daily - we get a bulk bag of 100+ in at the shop, and then we box them up when a customer asks for a box - to ensure that they are all alive in the box... so I probably handle at least 50-100 adult locusts a week and I have never been bitten by one.


----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

So am I stressing over nothing? lol


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

ive never been biten either.its just the spikey legs that catch you sometimes.


----------



## baby_jabba (Jun 28, 2007)

Adult locust dont hurt when they bite really is like a little prick on your finger, if you want to catch an adult locust without it biting you your better off grabbing it from behind by grabbing its wings and legs as they try to push there selfs out your fingers with there legs

if they ever get out you want to get them as fast as possible asspecially the adults cos they can fly and they look quiet ace when they fly

hope that helps every one that wanted to no

many thanks Dale : victory:


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

mine are adult they got they full wings they are freaky i just put them all in my BD viv coz i dont want to breed them i cant put my hand or arm in the tank without haveing a long jacket on and working gloves lol my BD is sat in her place and waiting till they come to her she have ate 2 of them now only 6 more to go lol


----------



## baby_jabba (Jun 28, 2007)

:lol2: well she just waiting for you to finish getting them then, you dont have to wear protective clothing really they dont hurt when they bite well not me :lol2: but if it all works for you and your beardie getting them all and loving them when you throw them in its ok

good look in finding the last 6

Dale :mf_dribble:


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i can hold the babys but not the adults they freak me out.


----------



## pokerplayer (Jul 22, 2007)

do the adult locusts back legs hurt more then their bite?
im going to let some of my locusts grow to adult hood and try to breed them, mainly for fun, but i can use the young locust to feed to my leo aswell.
i dont mind handling the smaller locusts at all. i find it easier to grab them with your hand and throw them to another place such as the viv.


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Not at all - just a bit prickly and can make you jump - but not hurt, no.


----------



## baby_jabba (Jun 28, 2007)

Razaiel said:


> Not at all - just a bit prickly and can make you jump - but not hurt, no.


 
couldnt agree more as no it doesnt really hurt

Dale :smile:


----------

